# The Speaker in my Business Class had SA



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Today an extremely successful entrepreneur came to my class to speak. He started a business when he was 15 made ridiculous amounts of money before his senior year. Encouraged everyone to get out and network now like he did. Talked about how he went out networked and went to all sorts of business events when he was our age. He seemed like he had to be the most extroverted smooth talking guy ever to do what he's done. Then he dropped a bombshell he suffered from SA and still does in some ways . 

I couldn't tell he had SA at all. He even talked about when at times he couldn't even pick up the phone to call people about his business. It was truely inspiring. He lives a much fuller life then most people without SA and proves SA doesn't have to hold you back in life. It actually sounded like it helped him. He credited a lot of his success to always pushing himself out of his comfort zone which he still does and learning how to not be afraid of failure. Things that I assume he started to get over his SA. 

It was truely amazing . I even sent him an email thanking him and asking him for any tips on how to overcome SA.


----------



## Soffia (Jan 24, 2010)

*We can do it*

That´s very encouraging to hear! We can do it!!!
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

amazing story. what was the business he started? can you let us know if he responds with any tips?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People with SA have unbelievable abilities when our thoughts go in the right direction!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's really cool to hear.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

leonardess said:


> amazing story. what was the business he started? can you let us know if he responds with any tips?


I think it had to do with internet marketing. He's started and sold many businesses too.


----------



## darkrain9000 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good story. That is so true, Social Anxiety is just one of many obstacles we will face in life. We can make it if we don't let it control our lives. I'm sure that business guy is one of many people like that in the world.


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome story


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok he responded to my email and I'm going to try to meet with him next week.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

SA is a memory that reminds me to live!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds great. Tell us how the meeting goes.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

broseph said:


> Sounds great. Tell us how the meeting goes.


Will do should be some time next week.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

If that isn't a sign, I don't know what is. Very cool story.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

That's brilliant!


----------



## NeedToOvercomeThis (Apr 19, 2015)

That's an amazing story! Thank you for sharing, Catching Fire!


----------



## Ils (Mar 21, 2015)

I love you so much for sharing this!!! Thank you! Just what I needed right now.  

that's the way to go, just like that entrepreneur, keep pushing until that brick wall of anxiety gives in, or even if it doesn't, keep pushing anyways. 

please keep us posted on how the meeting went!


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Inspirational.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting.

Lot of people say they have social anxiety though but don't really, at least not to the extent of many people on this forum.


----------

